# Health and the older 'mum'



## jayneanthea (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know if I am the only one to worry about this but should an 'older' mum have a certain level of fitness before trying to concieve through IVF?  I wondered if there are any general thoughts on this? Apart from folic acid is there anything else to take to prepare?  I just want to have the best possible chance!  Thanks


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Greetings from another 41-year-old oldie!!!  I personally believe that getting my diet sorted out and taking supplements helped me through the IVF process better even though my two cycles to date have been unsuccessful.  I would really recommend getting hold of the following two books as they have loads of useful information;  Zita West's "Fertility and Conception" and Marilyn Glenville "Natural Solutions to Infertility".  PS: there is an over-40s board on this site where I am sure you will get lots of further advice.  

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## jayneanthea (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks very much Ellie.  I'll go to the > 40 link

Jayne
X


----------

